# Bozza (aggettivo)



## giginho

Buongiorno a Tutti,

Parlavo con una carissima amica ed è stato tirato in ballo il termine "bozza". Questo termine, se pronunziato con la "z" aspra (tipo quella di zoccolo"), è universalmente inteso come sostantivo indicante un'opera incompiuta, una prima stesura o simili.

Dalle mie parti, se pronunciato con la "z" dolce (come in zaino) ha il significato di persona bassa e grassa, tendenzialmente abbigliata in maniera non consona al suo fisico.

Ho cercato in internet e non ho trovato traccia dell'aggettivo. Possibile che sia un termine usato solo a Torino e limitrofi?

Voi l'avete mai sentito? Lo capireste?

Grazie!


----------



## mipordos

Ciao,giginho
 sinceramente avrei difficoltà ad attribuire altro significato diverso da quello ben noto. Probabilmente si tratta di una versione tipicamente regionale o locale.


----------



## giginho

Ciao Mipordos,

Grazie per la risposta. Posso chiederti di che zona sei?


----------



## Nino83

Ciao, giginho!
Qui in Sicilia esiste solo il sostantivo "bozza".

Parola che negli ultimi anni è diventata quasi un "secondo nome" per quei politici che hanno proposto qualche riforma elettorale o costituzionale, tra i quali Luciano Violante, detto "Bozza Violante", Enzo Bianco detto "Bozza Bianco".  
La battuta non è mia, ma di un costituzionalista.


----------



## giginho

Sta a vedere che ho scoperto un'altra parola che io ho sempre dato per italiana che in realtà è di uso prettamente locale!


----------



## quasi.stellar

Mai sentita in nessuna lingua o dialetto.
Non sarà una contaminazione con "cozza" ?

Mi verrebbe spontaneo di accettarlo come sinonimo di "bozzo", ma con un tono certamente gergale.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Giginho,
a me non suona nuovo. A Milano sarebbe «bonza». 
Ho trovato anche questo (v. punto 4), peccato che sia fin troppo sintetico.


----------



## lorenzos

Nel Veneto non l'ho mai sentito, e neppure da un'altra parte.
- Scusami, ma dalla tua descrizione mi parrebbe più un sostantivo: si dice cioè anche al maschile (un uomo bozzo) o vale solo al femminile?
- Che provenga da 3. BU pane o pagnotta di forma non ben definita ?


----------



## olaszinho

In romanesco dovrebbe essere "buzzicona", se ho capito bene ciò che intende Giginho. Non sono romano, ma l'ho sentito in qualche film.


----------



## Necsus

Sì, a Roma si dice _buzzicona_, ma con le zeta sorde, per indicare una donna corpulenta. Credo che derivi da _bużżo _(con le zeta sonore), cioè stomaco, pancia, che però io ho sentito solo in Toscana, oltre che nella locuzione 'di buzzo buono'.
Il _bożża_ di giginho potrebbe aver seguito lo stesso iter.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti,  

Gigetto bello, ogni tanto mi capita di sentire il termine "buzzona"  (o "buzzone"), però è riferito ad una persona "panciuta", "tracagnotta" (come il "buzzicona" di Necsus ) e non credo abbia a che fare con un eventuale abbigliamento inadeguato.


----------



## giginho

Grazie a tutti, amici!

Inizio con il dire che "bozzo" al maschile è usato ma non quanto "bozza" al femminile; per il maschile si preferisce qualcosa di maggiormente evocativo.

Per Dragon. La Bonza a Torino è la droga pesante, solitamente (credo) cocaina.

Per Lorenzo: non sono un grande esperto di grammatica, per cui potrei sbagliarmi ma ad orecchio l'ho sempre sentito come aggettivo o come aggettivo sostantivato

P.S. ciao Anna!!!!


----------



## bearded

Credo di poter affermare che in Emilia 'bozza' significhi solo prima stesura, abbozzo..
Giginho #1: >> la zeta aspra tipo quella di zoccolo << Strano esempio hai scelto! In gran parte d'Italia 'zoccolo/zoccola' si pronuncia con la zeta dolce, proprio come 'zaino'.  E' vero che entrambe le pronunce sono ammesse, secondo il vocabolario Zingarelli, però pensavo che quella con zeta aspra/dura fosse più tipica del Sud...


----------



## giginho

bearded man said:


> Credo di poter affermare che in Emilia 'bozza' significhi solo prima stesura, abbozzo..
> Giginho #1: >> la zeta aspra tipo quella di zoccolo << Strano esempio hai scelto! In gran parte d'Italia 'zoccolo/zoccola' si pronuncia con la zeta dolce, proprio come 'zaino'.  E' vero che entrambe le pronunce sono ammesse, secondo il vocabolario Zingarelli, però pensavo che quella con zeta aspra/dura fosse più tipica del Sud...



BM, sarò sincero con te: non sapevo come definire le varie "z" e sono andato a vedere sui vari siti....mi sa che ho fatto confusione con gli esempi forniti!  Ora che ho riletto, dopo che me lo hai fatto notare, anche per me zoccolo e zaino hanno la stessa "z".

Zozzone ha la "z" aspra!

Scusate la confusione!


----------



## Nino83

La parola con la zeta sorda (maggioritaria) è "zoccola", mentre per "zoccolo" la pronuncia con la zeta sonora è la più comune. 
Strane differenze (di pronuncia).


----------



## giginho

Nino83 said:


> La parola con la zeta sorda (maggioritaria) è "zoccola", mentre per "zoccolo" la pronuncia con la zeta sonora è la più comune.
> Strane differenze (di pronuncia).



Io li pronuncio tutte e due allo stesso modo....sbaglio eh?


----------



## Nino83

giginho said:


> sbaglio eh?


E' un problema che ci portiamo dietro (quello delle "zeta" iniziali) da quando parole di origine germanica (con quella sorda) e greca (con quella sonora) sono entrate nel nostro vocabolario. Una lettera per due suoni, e ognuno fa un po' come gli pare.


----------



## olaszinho

In Toscana e Italia Centrale, ed anche secondo molti dizionarî, zoccolo si pronuncia _tsokkolo, _Sud e Nord _dzokkolo. _La pronuncia tradizionale dell'italiano è comunque con ts.
Naturalmente il simbolo ts rappresenta la Z sorda e dz la Z sonora. In tutta l'Italia Centrale, è normale distinguere fra razza pronunciato rattsa (ad esempio razza umana) e la razza (pesce) pronunciato raddza.


----------



## Necsus

Sulla zeta sorda o sonora (anche in posizione iniziale) c'è già una discussione: *z sorda. *


----------



## Linda_steele

Ciao, mai sentito il termine "bozza" con quel significato, solo con il senso di "prima stesura incompleta"


----------

